# HMPK Nemo Male x PK Marble Female



## ralphybetta (Jul 3, 2020)

Spawned: September 7
Hatched: September 9

Male (Flame)











Female (Perla)
Perla is a plakat female that I don't really know how to label colorwise. She has this turquoise/yellow color going on but she also has some marble gen in her.
So, if anyone knows what exactly she is please let me know.
Here are some different pictures of her:


















There are so many little tails


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Congrats! 🎉


----------



## ralphybetta (Jul 3, 2020)

Most of the fry are now free swimming. I counted 11 that I can clearly see swimming and there are some more under the bubble nest. I will take Flame out tomorrow, he is such a good dad.


----------



## ralphybetta (Jul 3, 2020)

The fry are now 1 week old! There are easily 50 fry and maybe even more. We will see how many of them make it to adults.
I've started rising the water level so they have more room to swim and I will start doing small water changes soon.


----------



## ralphybetta (Jul 3, 2020)

They are now 10 days old. At first, I thought of uploading pics of the fry just once a week, but I just can't help myself. I'm taking pictures of them every day and I love to see them grow, so why not share them here more often.

Today I made the first water change. I've noticed that I have two kinds of fry: some of them have a light-colored body and the others a dark-colored body. I'm excited to see what colors they turn out.



















In this picture you can see what I mean when I say I have two kinds of fry










My plan for tomorrow is to finish my 60l tank that I'm going to use as a grow-out tank. It's a tank I bought second-handed and it's in an urgent need of removing the old silicone and resealing it.

You can't imagine how I wish we had here something similar to the "dollar per gallon" offer. I would have my house full of tanks and I would save soooo much money.


----------



## ralphybetta (Jul 3, 2020)

Fry at 2 weeks old


----------



## ralphybetta (Jul 3, 2020)

Remember how I said I was going to finish the grow out tank last week? I wasn't able to do it until yesterday. I started classes two weeks ago and it feels like I don't' have time for anything. Also, resealing the silicone took me waaaay longer than I thought.

But now is almost ready. I just filled it to see if there are no leaks, so If everything goes well I plan on transferring them tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## ralphybetta (Jul 3, 2020)

The fry are now 3 weeks old! I transferred them yesterday to the grow out tank. The glass in that tank is somehow kind of opaque, so I can't take super clear pictures of the fry anymore.
The first picture is before I moved them into the other tank. I just bought a new thermometer and for some reason they liked it quite a lot.

Most of the fry, if not all, have already developed their ventral fins and they're so tiny and cute.


----------



## bettafulaquatics (Aug 12, 2020)

Aw they're so cute!!! I can't wait for mine to get that big. Can't wait to see yours to start getting their colors!!


----------



## ralphybetta (Jul 3, 2020)

I think that's going to be the most exciting part of all!! I don't know what to expect since the female has some kind of marble gen in her, I think I might end up with a bunch of colors.
Super excited to see yours too!


----------



## ralphybetta (Jul 3, 2020)

A little update on the spawn. I had to cull two fry because they weren’t even able to swim, so that leaves 116 fry I have now.
I’ve been having some problems with my BBS and I feel that the fry might be a little behind of growth. I’ve started feeding them grindal worms, but the big culture I have has mites so I had to make new ones, and it will take them a couple of weeks to be full.
I will also start doing more frequent water changes, maybe every day or every two days about 30-50% and see if that makes a difference.
They are now 1 month old and they’ve started to develop some color. I will post some pictures as soon as I get home!!


----------



## ralphybetta (Jul 3, 2020)

The fry are now 1 month old! And I really hate this tank's glass because I can't take good pictures.


----------



## ralphybetta (Jul 3, 2020)

I was feeding my adults some frozen bloodworms and thought "why not try and see if the fry would eat them", and some of them did!! It was a really good surprise, and now I can start slowly getting them used to the bloodworms.

I'm also thinking about getting some repashy gel food. I've seen some people here use it ant it seems like it works fine. Someone who could please tell me if you recommend it and how the fry growth by eating it?


----------



## ralphybetta (Jul 3, 2020)

I was able to take this pic of the biggest fry


----------



## ralphybetta (Jul 3, 2020)

I ordered some Repashy and it arrives on Thursday. I hope the fry will like it.


----------



## ralphybetta (Jul 3, 2020)

The fry are now 5 weeks!!


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

Cute fry.


----------



## ralphybetta (Jul 3, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

They seem to be growing great, mine were that size and smaller at that age.


----------



## ralphybetta (Jul 3, 2020)

Yes, they're growing pretty nicely! At first I was a little worried because I thought they were growing slowly. I saw some people having them super big at 1 month and thought that maybe I was doing something wrong, but turns out they are growing just fine.


----------



## ralphybetta (Jul 3, 2020)

Great news, my fry absolutely love the Repashy gel food!!!










Also, I have a question. Is it normal that some of the fry already have vertical stripes??


----------



## ralphybetta (Jul 3, 2020)

1 month and 2 weeks! (6 weeks)









This is one of the biggest fry


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

Vertical stripes are perfectly normal as far as I know.


----------



## ralphybetta (Jul 3, 2020)

A lot of the fry have started marbling and there's this one fry I've loved since the very beginning (maybe because he's always been the biggest one). Yesterday I transferred him into my 30l divided tank. I'm super excited to see how his color ends up, and I'm probably going to keep him.

This is a few days ago:










And this is him now:


----------



## ralphybetta (Jul 3, 2020)

1 month and 3 weeks (7 weeks)

A lot of the dark colored ones started to reverse marble (in the first pic the one in the middle used to be a bright blue/red), so now most of the fry are light colored. I have a lot of cellophane and cambodian-like ones. I really hope they color up again 

























I've seen a couple of fry with bites on their fins but they're not even 2 months yet, so I don't know if I should start to separate them.


----------



## ralphybetta (Jul 3, 2020)

2 months old (8 weeks)


----------



## ralphybetta (Jul 3, 2020)

2 months and 1 week (9 weeks)

This baby had his first flare today and I was able to take some pictures. He has also been building bubbles nests these past days! He's changing color again so we will see how he ends up.

I'm definitely going to keep him so I need a name for him. Any suggestions you have are super welcomed💖


----------



## ralphybetta (Jul 3, 2020)

Today I lost the mom of this spawn. I found her on the ground, looks like she jumped out of her tank. The thing is that her tank has a lid and only has a 2cm space where she could have jumped off from.
I'm used to fishes dying because it's part of the hobby, but knowing she died suffering like that breaks my heart💔


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

So sorry... It's crazy how many bettas are lost by jumping through a tiny space in the tank lid. 😭


----------



## ralphybetta (Jul 3, 2020)

2 months and 2 weeks (10 weeks)


----------



## ralphybetta (Jul 3, 2020)

I separated a small fry that caught my eye a few days ago. I would say he has a steel color, so I'm excited to see if he keeps it.


----------



## ralphybetta (Jul 3, 2020)

2 months and 3 weeks (11 weeks)

A lot of the fry have pretty long ventral fins, so I think a have plenty of males. At the moment there's only small fin nipping, but I will start separating them as soon as I can.


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

So pretty.


----------



## ralphybetta (Jul 3, 2020)

Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. said:


> So pretty.


Thank you!


----------



## ralphybetta (Jul 3, 2020)

It's been a week since I separated the steel-colored fry and this is how much he's grown since then.


----------



## ralphybetta (Jul 3, 2020)

The fry are now 3 months and 1 week (13 weeks)
The babies haven't changed much. Here are some pics I tried to take today


----------



## Lori_manou (Nov 26, 2020)

ralphybetta said:


> Yes, they're growing pretty nicely! At first I was a little worried because I thought they were growing slowly. I saw some people having them super big at 1 month and thought that maybe I was doing something wrong, but turns out they are growing just fine.


Any updates?


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

Does anybody know what causes slow or no growth? I just culled some fry who had been the same size for months.


----------



## ralphybetta (Jul 3, 2020)

Lori_manou said:


> Any updates?


Hi! I don't know exactly what you're referring to. Do you mean if there's any update on the fry? If that's the case, right above your question there are some recent pics of the fry😊


----------



## ralphybetta (Jul 3, 2020)

Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. said:


> Does anybody know what causes slow or no growth? I just culled some fry who had been the same size for months.


 I remember reading somewhere that the biggest fry produce a hormone that doesn't allow the smaller ones to grow, and that doing frequent water changes helps. I also think it has to be because the bigger fry eat more, so the smallest ones don't get as much food as the others. 
Last week I separated ten smaller fry into another tank and still they're not growing as fast as the other ones, I don't know if genetic has something to do.


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

I have heard that, but these fry have been separated for like four months, in large tanks, but they don't grow!


----------



## ralphybetta (Jul 3, 2020)

A couple of pictures of the fry. If I'm not wrong they're around 4 months old


----------



## ralphybetta (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Iyasasa (Dec 27, 2012)

WOW! Look at all those gorgeous little babies! Thanks for posting updates on your fry; it's so fun to see them growing!


----------

